# 308 for coyotes



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

i have a savage stevens in 308 mostly using it for long range coyote huning just wondering what is a good load that wont do much fur damage any info would be helpfull


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

You lookin for a bullet that is fur friendly at -ALL- distances? Or just long range. I dont know of many that are not fur friendly at long range, but I'm not sure what your deffenition of "long range coyote hunting" is either.


----------



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

anywhere from 2-300+yds im looking into reloading so i can reload a small gr for it


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks like you got some good replies on Predatormasters about this and since I have no experience with the 308, I have nothing to ad.

I do know, however, that the 308 is deadly accurate out to distances well past 300yds if set up right. It's also a very popular sniper caliber.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've shot them with 168g SMK's, 175g SMK's and 155 Lapua Scenars, all do a great job and leave everything pretty well intact on broad side shots, but on chest shots or quartering shots they start to open up a bit. Broad side the exit hole isn't very big, just slightly larger than the bullet dia. The Match type bullets work well, almost acting like a fmj but with a bit of expansion. Give em a try, all above will work great at your prescribed 2-300+yds. 
xdeano


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sierra 168 gr HPBT Matchking, little damage, deadly accuracy. :sniper:


----------



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

would wolf ammo be a good choice in this rifle would it ruin the rifleing like so many people says it does in a factory gun like the stevens in 308


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

lol wolf ammo i wouldnt shoot if you gave it to me haha.. my friend had a savage 223 and used wolf ammo, and the casing got stuck in the gun. 
The gun smith said this because the casings are steel and it expanded :withstupid:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

yea id stay clear of the wolf ammo id just use regular ammo factory load but get it on long as u dont gut shoot them it should be just fine hole wise anywhere out to 800 yds id stya my uncles got one to where we can consistly shoot 2 liter pop bootles at 800 yds but id say keep it into 500 and lower


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

168, 175 smks....

American Ballistics Tech. makes a M118LR (175 grn jacked hollow point, its their own bullet simular to an smk) that shoot pretty well. At least in my rifle. They are also a little cheaper than the GMMs. That is if you don't reload.

Horsager gave me some 147 grn fmjs that I have yet to try. I think he got 1000 rds for 80 bucks....something like that. They are just M80 Ball rounds (military surplus). I have yet to try them but if they shoot decent they may be the ticket.

If you want to see something funny......go buy some 150 ballistic tips and smack one with those. Don't do it if you are thinking of selling the pelt though. :lol:


----------



## sniper81 (Oct 17, 2006)

i have some wolf brass case i belief it is called wolf gold looks just like the normanl ammo like winchester and it doesn't have that laqure paint on the rim looks real clean going to shoot it this weekend


----------

